# Bugger, sod, bugger!



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

The Truma man came yesterday to fit the new PCB to my heater.

(See http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-104576-.html ).

The heater was working when he came following our return trip from Southport. He fitted a new PCB and the heater worked OK.

I took the van for its first MOT this morning, 6 miles away.
After returning home and parking up, I tested the heater and it was dead, defunkt, no-go, nichts, nada, rien!!

Looks like a trip to Truma HQ in Derby. Only 40 miles away but this is becoming a real pain in the a*se!

Probably a poor connection somewhere, but WHERE?

Anyway, at least the van passed its MOT.


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

if its dead... which might indiate no power going to the board, the push on conectors are a good place to start and test equipment to check for 12volts on the board..... glad you got throu the MOT.... :roll:


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Hello Clive
Power is getting to the board as it displays the flashing red error codes. Truma man doesn't really know what's up, hence the visit to Truma HQ.

I'm pleased to say that my van did pass the MOT. It shoudn't have been done until 8th July but I took it in early as we're off to France on 30th June 'til 24th July. It is tested now until 8th July 2012.

We'll have to pack our portable heaters, one 240v and one camping gaz!


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

Yep I now understand.... i took it as dead :roll: yes their HQ's is very good been there to pick some exaust tubing and had a look at the work shops very good.... thats the place to go.... have a good trip to france.... better than our normal summer/winter we have at the mo...


----------



## CourtJester (Aug 26, 2009)

Well, all credit to Truma and RnS Caravan Care, 
http://www.r-n-s-caravancare.co.uk/ .

I've had a new PCB fitted, and now Truma are going to fit a new heat exchanger to my Combi 6e, all arranged for me by Richard of RnS Caravan Care. Good bloke, prompt service.

My van is now 3 years old but all to be done under warranty. No fuss, no quibble.

Not all bad.


----------

